# SSH Zugriff bei Server



## Phillip222 (28. September 2005)

Hi, ich versuche mir zur Zeit ein wenig beizubringen mit Server umzugehen.. 
Habe dafür auch einen alten PC mit Debian Linux installiert.

Jetzt habe ich aber eine ganz andere praktische Frage.

Wie kann man denn übers Internet zu der Kommandozeile für einen SSH Zugriff gelangen?

Ich kann mir das noch nicht so ganz vorstellen. Ist das unter ssh://serverip oder ist das bei jedem Betreiber verschieden?

Kann man dann über ssh auch Dateien uploaden oder hat man direkt einen ftp-account im root Verzeichnis zur Verfügung? Könnt ihr mir Links zur Einführung in Serverkenntnisse empfehlen.

Vielen Dank!
Mfg,
Phillip


----------



## JohannesR (28. September 2005)

Nunja, unter Windows brauchst du für SSH eine Konsolenemulation wie PuTTY, unter Linux kannst du direkt auf in einem Terminal 'ssh benutzer@hostname' angeben. Um Dateien zu verschieben musst du sftp oder scp verwenden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. September 2005)

Also, SSH wird mit einem entsprechenden Client genutzt.
Unter Linux gibt es dazu den Befehl ssh, unter Windows Clients wie z.B. PuTTY.
Dort wird dann ein Hostname oder eine IP angegeben und verbunden.

Ueber SSH koennen auch Dateien uebertragen werden, das ganze laeuft ueber scp.
Und SSH hat nichts mit FTP zu tun. Wenn man SSH-Zugang hat heisst das nicht, dass man auch FTP-Zugang hat, und umgekehrt.
Der Zugang zu beiden kann seperat geregelt werden, sodass z.B. User sich nur per FTP aber nicht per SSH einloggen koennen.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. September 2005)

Hallo!

Also ich mache es so:
Client = Windows
Server = Linux mit SSH Zugang

Zur Dateiübertragung nehme ich auf dem Client "WinSCP" (Open Source) (Exploreransicht, links der Client, rechts der Server).

Für Shellzugriffe nehme ich auf dem Client "SSH Secure Shell" (non-commercial version), damit holst Du dir quasi den Bildschirm auf dein Client.
Somit dürfte es auch möglich sein, auf das GUI zuzugreifen..... evtl. erst nach manuellem Start?!
Da ich auf meinem Server kein GUI installiert habe, kann ich dazu nichts sagen.
Aber ich denke Johannes oder reptiler dürften dass wissen. 

Prinzipiell kannst Du auch mit beiden sowohl auf die Shell zugreifen, als auch Dateien übertragen..... ist halt Geschmackssache.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

